# Hummers



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Still working on the hummer photos. These guy are a bit difficult to get a really good shot of. Especially in flight.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

This pics are cool. I bought a camera that has a high speed mode. Great for those action shots.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Gfish said:


> This pics are cool. I bought a camera that has a high speed mode. Great for those action shots.


What camera did you get. I have been working on getting shots with high speed and still using flash. I have to have everything set up close to the landing spot and triggering the shutter remotely.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice


----------

